# Captain Corporate



## Rich Parsons (May 29, 2002)

Subject:    Captain Corporate

WHOA! Does any of this sound familiar?

A man in a hot air balloon realized he was lost.
He reduced altitude and spotted a woman below.
He descended a bit more and shouted, "Excuse me,
can you help me? I promised a friend I would meet him
an hour ago, but I don't know where I am."

The woman below replied, "You are in a hot air
balloon hovering approximately 30 feet above the ground.
You are between 40 and 41 degrees north
latitude and between 50 and 60 degrees west
longitude."

"You must be an engineer," said the balloonist.

"I am," replied the woman, "How did you know?"
"Well," answered the balloonist, "everything you
told me is, technically correct, but I have no idea
what to make of your information, and the fact is I am
still lost. Frankly, you've not been much help so far."

The woman below responded, ! "You must be in Management."

"I am," replied the balloonist, "but how did you know?"

"Well," said the woman, "you don't know where you are
or where you are going. You have risen to where
you are due to a large quantity of hot air. You made
a promise which you have no idea how to keep, and
you expect people beneath you to solve your
problems.  The fact is you are in exactly the same position
you were in before we met, but now, somehow, it's my fault.


:rofl: 

Have a nice day!

Rich


----------



## Nightingale (May 31, 2002)

LOL...this is so true!


----------



## hwarangdo-adam (Aug 31, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 31, 2006)

Now that is funny.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 31, 2006)

Simply awesome!


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice.


----------

